# Looking for advice on treatment abroad. It’s a minefield!



## Millie-moo66 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi my DH and I are considering travelling for ICSI/IVF. 
Our main fertility issue is my DH poor sperm (quality and count.) so we are hoping to find a clinic which specialise in Male infertility. 
Can anyone advise me as to how long we would need to be abroad for? We’re not too concerned about prices, we are more worried about the accuracy of success rates and quality of treatment. 
We also have a DS who is 2.5, would it be possible to take him with us or would we need to arrange childcare? We literally don’t know where to start.
Any pointers would be massively appreciated.
Thank you x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

I think you couldn’t go wrong with reprofit in the Czech Republic, I would fire them off an email, and I wouldn’t think it would be any problems taking your son along, many people take their young children with them. Also different clinics have different requirements as to how long you need to be o/s for, some like to do all the monitoring at their clinic while others are fine with you doing the first couple of scans where you live.


----------

